# Fall moose



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice shot.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice head shot! I should post one that I took a couple years back when I was hiking up little cottonwood, I saw a family of 5 moose cross my path and just stare me down, that was creepy, but cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great shot! I saw a big female moose on my way home from the gorge on Sat, I love seeing them in the wild!


----------

